# Black Tie Affair



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What?

I plasti-dipped ours without any issues...You're saying there is no gap between the gold and the chrome? Ours had a small one, like normal.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> What?
> 
> I plasti-dipped ours without any issues...You're saying there is no gap between the gold and the chrome? Ours had a small one, like normal.


No, there's some kind of clear poly (or something like it) filled into both bow ties, over the gold, all the way to the top of the inner edge of the chrome. I was looking at PlastiDipping it, but someone filled in with clear poly. 

Are they all filled like this, or did the previous owner do it for ease of cleaning them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The gold part should be smooth on the outside, like it is "encapsulated", but that should end, with a small gap, to the chrome.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Went with carbon fiber vinyl $5.99 eBay (free shipping)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIB...Cruze-SS-3m-/112221645144?hash=item1a20ee6958


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Went with carbon fiber vinyl $5.99 eBay (free shipping)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBON-FIB...Cruze-SS-3m-/112221645144?hash=item1a20ee6958
> 
> View attachment 246138


Any issues with it peeling up under that AZ heat? Even after washing?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Any issues with it peeling up under that AZ heat? Even after washing?


No problems so far. Made it through the first AZ summer and months of car washes without issues. 

Initially had a bubble or two that had to be worked out because the bowtie is slightly convex, not perfectly flat. Apply on a hot day or use a light heat gun to help ‘stretch’ the vinyl to the contour.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> The gold part should be smooth on the outside, like it is "encapsulated", but that should end, with a small gap, to the chrome.


Yours does not look anything like mine. Mine looks like someone perfectly frosted the cake, right up to the edges of the pan and down the insides of the pan. I'll have to get a picture of it tonight after my daughter brings it back home.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, that's just a picture of one I found online - but that's what ours looked like prior to me Plasti Dipping it. 

I'm interested to see the picture.


----------



## lucwolf (Oct 30, 2017)

Personally I prefer the standard bow tie, but sadly mine came with the package and it cost $220.00 and was installed by the dealer before I saw the car and could stop it. I think that is a disgraceful price and I had to pay it or choose another vehicle and I liked this one because of the Kalahari interior. "A fool and his money are soon parted!".


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What "package"?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Was looking at a friend's Cruze, last Sunday, and his bow ties are the same way, filled with some kind of clear epoxy. Someone overlaid black vinyl on his, before he bought it. May just go ahead and do the same, before the end of the month.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

I was deciding on what to do with mine, since it was showing some water was behind the clear part. But it fell off. A week after I bought the car. To be fair, it had 81k on it. But seriously? It's a 14. Shameful. I'll probably just fill it with some sort of resin, maybe in red to match the car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> What "package"?


I was looking online last night and there is a Dealer Installed package or option sold with the 2018's for around $200. It might come with something more than the Black bow-tie, all those packages and dealer add on's are rip offs!


----------

